# tailor or seamstress in marina area



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

hey all,

looking for a tailor or seamstress to do some simple work on ladies clothing. take up a skirt hem, that sort of thing. any recommendations?


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

sammylou said:


> hey all,
> 
> looking for a tailor or seamstress to do some simple work on ladies clothing. take up a skirt hem, that sort of thing. any recommendations?


I haven't used them, but I heard good things about the one on the JBR Murjan plaza level. Hope that helps.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

justlooking said:


> I haven't used them, but I heard good things about the one on the JBR Murjan plaza level. Hope that helps.


thanks! any idea of their name? or is there a directory of JBR businesses somewhere on the net?


----------



## mlkendall (Feb 2, 2013)

I know it is not exactly what you are looking for but I have had suits and shirts custom tailored by Raymond's in Satwa and I would highly recommend their work. Great quality, helpful, speedy, and fair priced. I looked at a lot of places and this was the best overall.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

Some of my suits look a bit weird like long arms etc, and I would rather get them adjusted instead of buying new wardrobe, do you think it is a good idea to do it or will it be ruined? second question, that place in Satwa or Murjan Plaza would be a good place to get it done?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

nathanalgren said:


> Some of my suits look a bit weird like long arms etc, and I would rather get them adjusted instead of buying new wardrobe, do you think it is a good idea to do it or will it be ruined?


If you choose the tailor wisely, alterations shouldn't be a problem, getting the sleeves tucked is fairly routine. But in-case it's not possible the professional's do explain the problems (if any) involved with what you are asking them to do.. 



nathanalgren said:


> second question, that place in Satwa or Murjan Plaza would be a good place to get it done?


+1 on Raymond's, it's been recommended earlier by another member, there are a couple of other places also, check out this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/128767-tailor-suit.html?highlight=suit


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot. Raymonds sounds a bit far, I think I will give it a try at Ascots & Chapels since it is right next to my house.

Again thank you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Okay just visited two tailors (Ascots&Chapels and Bespoke) in DIFC and they both said they don't do adjustments unless it was previously bought from them. 

So I asked about new suits while I was there and A&C said 2500 AED for the suit + extra pants. And Bespoke said 7-8k AED and I ran away without looking back.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I've had just about every suit/pair of trousers I have bought in the last 3 years altered (waist and arm/leg length) by Coventry Tailoring in Satwa, usually charges me 20 Dhs per item.

I know a few girls who go there all the time to have dresses made for fairly cheap.

Coventry Tailoring - Dubai Shopping Mall Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> I've had just about every suit/pair of trousers I have bought in the last 3 years altered (waist and arm/leg length) by Coventry Tailoring in Satwa, usually charges me 20 Dhs per item.
> 
> I know a few girls who go there all the time to have dresses made for fairly cheap.
> 
> Coventry Tailoring - Dubai Shopping Mall Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com


I finally stopped being lazy and took my suit to Coventry this morning, it is like 1-2 size bigger than my size, so waist and chest needs to be altered, he asked 100 AED for it (and I paid it). I asked how much he charges for shirts' alterations he said around 50-70 AED. 

Either I looked stupid and rich, or he raised his prices after some fame, or you have a very good relationship with the guy if he charges you 20 AED


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's usually 20 Dhs per thing that needs to be done, so length would be 20, waist would be 20, etc.

He has been mentioned in Time Out a couple of times so I guess he's had enough new customers to justify a wee price increase. Haven't been there in about a year or so now.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

I've also noticed that a Tailor Made shop has opened in JLT. I don't know which cluster but I walk past it as I walk along the lake from cluster H (Concord Tower) towards Al Mas Tower. it is on the second level so same as upper parking. my grind used them for last minute hemming of trousers and they did it the same day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

sammylou said:


> I've also noticed that a Tailor Made shop has opened in JLT. I don't know which cluster but I walk past it as I walk along the lake from cluster H (Concord Tower) towards Al Mas Tower. it is on the second level so same as upper parking. my grind used them for last minute hemming of trousers and they did it the same day.


Yeah I saw it too, must be on Cluster I. I just couldn't trust them with my suit, I might try them with the shirts though. If they are good, that would be perfect for me, right next to my tower


----------

